# Looking to buy junk silver..but where?



## Xplorer

Anyone have any good ideas on best way to find & purchase silver? I looked on Ebay, but prefer not to deal with them.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

I buy all of my metals through APMEX. The spread between the buy and the Sell is the lowest around. They have pretty much everything and the shipping is reasonable. I think some junk silver is OK to have for small change if you are thinking of using it for barter in a financial collapse situation, but I prefer 1 oz American Eagles or Canadian Maple Leafs for the majority of my silver. Per oz of pure silver, it is actually cheaper.


----------



## solardon

I bought mine at a coin shop called liberty coins in Michigan and continue to buy silver eagles there. Liberty Coin Service


----------



## Falconer

Try a local coin shop. There are still decent folks out there who will treat you as a valued customer and help you find what you need. Set a budget for yourself. When I'm buying junk silver, I try to pay no more than 20 times face value. For example, $2.00 for a silver dime, $5.00 for a silver quarter, $10.00 for a silver half dollar, and so on. Local coin shows are another source for cheap junk silver.


----------



## lorie

HI there!
I'm very new, but why silver?
Are you talking about only coins?
I used to buy silver (ware) at the flea market for almost nothing. I'd hammer it flat, bend it, hang it up and use them for coat hooks. 
Lots of venders don't know, or care if silverware is real silver or not.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

Lorie, a lot of preppers buy silver coins in anticipation of a currency collapse. It has happened in Germany, Chile, Argentina, even America had a currency collapse shortly after the revolution, and a partial one after the Civil War. (Been paid in confederate currency lately? ) The thought is that it would be a bartering item after such a collapse. Gold is also a store of wealth, but even a 10th of an ounce coin is worth $160 so it would be hard to get change for that in a post apocalyptic world. A silver 1 once coin is worth roughly $30 and pre-1964 American Dollars, half dollars, quarters and dimes are 90% silver so they can be even smaller denominations. Most silver ware is only silver plated and would not bring as high of a value for bartering unless you happened upon a collector. I bet they make really cool coat hooks though. Very creative!

Here is a great article on *Bullion Coins*


----------



## lorie

Thanks, does this mean I should not bother stashing cash? I stopped adding to investments when I lost a lot (like everyone else) Sorry If Im going too OT


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

lorie said:


> Thanks, does this mean I should not bother stashing cash? I stopped adding to investments when I lost a lot (like everyone else) Sorry If Im going too OT


No, stash cash first. I recommend 6 mo total living expenses in cash. The silver is the insurance policy, only unlike other insurance policies, it still has value after you buy it. Silver and gold will do well in a hyperinflationary scenario, but poorly in a deflationary environment like we had in the great depression. It is hard to say how the next crash will play out, so don't keep all your eggs in one basket. Food storage is probably the best investment and should be the first priority. You can eat it if times get bad or even if they don't. Here is a great *7 Step Preparedness Plan* that covers all of these topics in depth.


----------



## acidlittle

I say locally. I've been doing this all year, buying a few ounces here and there, you will get to know the people at the coin store and if you are likable then sometimes they will cut you deals. I was given too much silver one time and I went back to pay the difference and purchase more silver, and the owner shook my hand and gave me a silver Eagle, for free. Building relationships to me is as important as building a silver insurance policy. In a world that is becoming disconnected with face to face encounters, this is one that I like to maintain. He's also given me good advice on how to secure gold and other silver, on what coins to look out for and also paper currency. Because of his advice I've actually made probably and additional 100 bucks this year in just knowing what coins/papers are worth more than face value.
I highly encourage people to reach out and give the locally owned stores in your area your business, not only will you help your local economy but you will build a relationship that can be cashed in for endless profits.


----------



## Denton

Some of my buddies buy boxes of coins, sort through them for silver ones, turn them in at another bank and then make another order for more coins. Seems a lot of people are doing that, now.

One fellow I know loves to go to garage sells and the like, looking for silver items he can pick up on the cheap. 
Personally, I really like one ounce silver bars. They are .999 fine silver, and I like the designs and art. 

Precious metals hold their value, but don't fall in love. Know when to let go of them for real estate or whatever.
Same with currency. Don't get holding worthless paper. Take a lesson from many of the Confederates of the South. Unlike the Confederate dollar, today's fiat notes won't even make a good fire.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

Denton, are they having any luck finding any pre 65 coins?


----------



## acidlittle

I don't know them but they are having MINIMAL luck because people are on to this. 

I, personally (no attack here), do not like 1oz bars because if SHTF happens (which is basically what we are prepping for) you will need to cut them down into weights, and having us coins already will make it easy for people to trade goods. I do have a few rounds, but the majority of my silver is coins, not bullion.


----------



## nadja

Stockpile ammo in popular hunting calibers, and you will always find a barter option for that. Bullets for food. Silver and Gold, not so much. You come to me with either and wanting to trade for my food, you will leave hungry and with your pockets ful of worthless soft metal.


----------



## Denton

PrepperRecon.com said:


> Denton, are they having any luck finding any pre 65 coins?


Not as much as they used to have. People are doing whatever it takes to make a buck.

Recently, some have started going through pennies, sorting out the 1982 and older. 82 was the last year pennies were all copper. Today, the old pennies are worth more for their copper.


----------



## Denton

nadja said:


> Stockpile ammo in popular hunting calibers, and you will always find a barter option for that. Bullets for food. Silver and Gold, not so much. You come to me with either and wanting to trade for my food, you will leave hungry and with your pockets ful of worthless soft metal.


Good. Send them my way. I'll trade them ammo for silver.

Even if we go to a total, global collapse of insane levels, gold and silver will always be money. People will be struggling to survive at first, of course, and many don't even know the value of gold or silver, anyway. That wouldn't remain the case, though.

Being prepared means being _prepared_. Unless the scenario is a mass extinction event or the precursor events to the Rapture, there will be a financial new beginning, and preparation will get you a leg up.


----------



## Denton

acidlittle said:


> I don't know them but they are having MINIMAL luck because people are on to this.
> 
> I, personally (no attack here), do not like 1oz bars because if SHTF happens (which is basically what we are prepping for) you will need to cut them down into weights, and having us coins already will make it easy for people to trade goods. I do have a few rounds, but the majority of my silver is coins, not bullion.


Get with the times!!! :-D










Specially made for us crazy people!


----------



## smartprepper

Denton said:


> Some of my buddies buy boxes of coins, sort through them for silver ones, turn them in at another bank and then make another order for more coins. Seems a lot of people are doing that, now.
> 
> One fellow I know loves to go to garage sells and the like, looking for silver items he can pick up on the cheap.
> Personally, I really like one ounce silver bars. They are .999 fine silver, and I like the designs and art.
> 
> Precious metals hold their value, but don't fall in love. Know when to let go of them for real estate or whatever.
> Same with currency. Don't get holding worthless paper. Take a lesson from many of the Confederates of the South. Unlike the Confederate dollar, today's fiat notes won't even make a good fire.


Silver is a commodity that fluctuates greatly. You can lose just as much buying silver as you can buying stocks. Take a look at this historical price chart of silver showing inflation-adjusted and nominal dollars:


----------



## jwall378

I buy from APMEX online. Very reputable and cheapest price-over-spot around. I also have the mentality that bullets/ammo will be worth more than silver/gold for bartering. Alcohol is a good bartering tool as well...not just because people want to drink it, but it is also an antiseptic and combustible.


----------



## scramble4a5

I have a few eagles and Canadians because they are so nice to look at. I have some regular rounds too. I initially bought them thinking silver would go up to $40 or so by year end. I haven't lost money but the upside for me is nothing right now. You can buy grams of silver and gold that in theory would be more easily traded than one ounce lots. I get mine from a local coin dealer and have bought some on ebay. Junk silver is really hard to find without paying a premium for it. Silver prices can be volatile for sure.


----------



## Karsten

I picked up a bunch of junk Silver coins on Ebay before the prices went crazy. I also fell for the Merit deal and bought 150 Franklin half dollars that aren't worth what I paid for them Melt wise.

Silver dollars are too pricey due to collector valve runni9ng the price up but I still managed to stash away 100 of them.

I also ran across about 50 pounds of Wheat Pennies, copper round and bars of various weights and sizes, scrap copper wire is cheap as well.

When silver is down I try to pick up some 1-5 ounce bars from NWT.

https://store.nwtmint.com/Bullion_Gold_Silver_Platinum_Palladium/Signature_Silver_Bullion/

Karsten


----------

